# Visions of Heresy - Collector's Edition



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/visions-of-heresy-collectors-edition.html

No. Not for that much.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

190€? Ahahahahhaha. :rofl: 

Now those wankers are really pushing it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

If there is a market for this stuff, and there is, it will be pushed. It's simple business practice offering premium products.

For someone who recently cut his collection down to a half-dozen pieces, this isn't for me.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

£150? Haha no thanks.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm confused on what makes this a "Collector's Edition" and warrants the price hike?

Amazon has this same book, obviously not the CE version, but only 1/3rd of the price. Why should I even bother with this when I can save SOOOOO much money off amazon?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Khyzer said:


> I'm confused on what makes this a "Collector's Edition" and warrants the price hike?
> 
> Amazon has this same book, obviously not the CE version, but only 1/3rd of the price. Why should I even bother with this when I can save SOOOOO much money off amazon?


The covers and the slipcase. I suspect the paper quality might be slightly higher too.

It is priced at a level for people who like owning and displaying books, rather than people who like 40K artwork and background.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

This type of thing really grinds my gears. 

I bought the previous iteration only five years ago and it was badged at the time as the ultimate collection - previously four volumes merged into one.

My current edition sits alongside my Horus Heresy BL Vol1. They want £70 for Vol2 and now this?

They know there's a market, yes, but bleeding your customers dry does not generate enthusiasm for new products. The limited edition books are IMO on the verge of going out of control, it's near-impossible to follow the novel thread and release schedule between the many formats available. The FW books are great, but a huge expense and now we have them revising previously existing core books?

I don't have the cash to follow all of these channels. I'm not sure many people do.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Have the old one, I is happy with that


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Have the old one, I is happy with that


Is it not all new material?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah...hell no. $250?! I understand collector's edition and all, but that's a lot of money. Amazon has it for $40 for pre-order when it comes out next April. As much as I love Black Library and 40K, that's just waaaaay too much. Amazon does have preview pictures and they look AMAZING though k:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Is it not all new material?


Not by the sounds of it. 

The impression I get is that its a regurgitated _Collected Visions_ with bits added.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

No way in freaking hell! Sure it would be nice that they "clean" up the mess they have done for the past 7 years with timeline issues. But that is pushing it. I'm fed up with the LE and has been for a really long time. 

Plus, did that look like a wig to you guys?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's my *guess:*

The first "Collected Visions" came a year after the FIRST Horus Heresy novel came out. It was focused on a collectible card game, not the novel series. The novel series was, in large part, informed by the content of these books, but not vice-versa.

This new edition has, at the very least, several pieces of new artwork. Hopefully, older artwork and fluff content that have since been made obsolete will be replaced by the newer stuff. Ideally, the entire book was re-written.

Either way, though, I can't justify this sort of purchase when the novel series isn't yet complete. Where the marketing model is concerned, I worry that if sales of this edition flop because other prospective buyers realized the same thing (meaning: I could be seeing ANOTHER "collector's edition" that covers yet more updates from yet more novels, audiobooks, short stories, etc.) it will dissuade the GW/BL folks from releasing more such products when they would be most wanted.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

And there's the first HH installment I won't be getting. Get f**ked BL. Already have the old version. $350 AUS, That's absurd.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Either way, though, I can't justify this sort of purchase when the novel series isn't yet complete. Where the marketing model is concerned, I worry that if sales of this edition flop because other prospective buyers realized the same thing (meaning: I could be seeing ANOTHER "collector's edition" that covers yet more updates from yet more novels, audiobooks, short stories, etc.) it will dissuade the GW/BL folks from releasing more such products when they would be most wanted.


Exactly. If this were coming out once the Heresy has concluded I might consider it as for every single piece of Heresy artwork that price isn't as bad, still harsh, but not as bad. But we aren't even halfway through the Heresy series yet so that means there will probably be a future Collected Visions that contains the remainder of the art, and for probably the same price. No way to justify that, not at all.


LotN


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ahhhh love the BlackLibrary! Stinging Australians an extra £60 more than our UK counterparts on a book available only online.

Cheers boys!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

This sounds an awful lot like the marketing scheme behind DVD's and blu-rays. 

- release the normal edition add soon as possible
- release an enhanced version soon after
- wait a while, release a special extended super-plus-bonus-edition

Some people will buy all of them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Would love to.

But for that price, you may most definitely keep it.....


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Phoebus said:


> Here's my *guess:*
> 
> The first "Collected Visions" came a year after the FIRST Horus Heresy novel came out. It was focused on a collectible card game, not the novel series. The novel series was, in large part, informed by the content of these books, but not vice-versa.
> 
> ...


THIS!

I do want this, and if I stretch my money, I can afford it(and nothing else).
But the way I see it, is that they will be coming out with another even more updated artbook/visions of heresy/ etc. when the series is concluding.
So we can have ALL the art, all of the up-to-date lore and whatnot. 

My fear, is that since they are making this one, the next one only contains art/info for Unremembered Empire and beyond(I hope I am saying that in a way that makes sense, as I am really tired). I want the last artbook for the HH to have ALL of the content, but then, that would make buying this one absolutely pointless(besides getting it like 7 years early)


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

What happened to the release of this Collector's Edition? It said that the release would be on the 1st at 9am, but now I can't find it anywhere on the website...

Anyone else seeing (or not seeing for that matter) the same thing?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> What happened to the release of this Collector's Edition? It said that the release would be on the 1st at 9am, but now I can't find it anywhere on the website...
> 
> Anyone else seeing (or not seeing for that matter) the same thing?


It sold out in less then 30min


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It sold out in minutes I believe.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Yay - BL posted that due to some technical glitch, the remaining stock will be sold on Monday 4th at 11AM GMT ))))


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So people have already got this up on Ebay for £500 on average.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

That's a funny definition of average. When I looked there was one at over £500 (with bids!) and one at £500 (without bids), and then several for under that price. There are copies going on sale on Monday, so everyone has a chance to buy one then.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, I saw quite a few at £500, quite a few at around £650 and then a few down at £350. Soooooo, £500 average....

EDIT: Looking back again, the £600+ ones seem to have vanished, still brings the average to about £350-£400. Which is still a fucking heavy mark up. Point is, those copies tomorrow are still going to sell out pretty quickly, there's going to be quite a lot of people who due to work or other commitments etc won't be able to get on, much like last time. And the only way they are going to be able to get a copy, is eBay, where the already hefty price is more than doubled. 

So no, not everyone is going to get a chance to get them, especially when a lot of people are scooping up multiple copies for the sole purpose of reselling them on eBay for a huge profit.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe the demand was not all that high after all considering it’s still available... I feel somewhat sorry about any poor sods that might have picked it up on eBay. 

Anyways, I caved in and ordered myself a christmas present.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> So people have already got this up on Ebay for £500 on average.


Damn it. I knew I should have invested in a few copies - I could have made a decent profit!


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I cannot understand why somebody would pay £500 pounds on Ebay for this. WTF!! Talk about one born every minute, more like ten. It’s still on sale direct from Black Library for £150. Which also means it’s not been that popular that it sells out in minutes.


----------



## tsfenrir (Dec 15, 2011)

The worst of it is I am on the east coast and woke up at 0530 to get my paws on it, how sad is that? BL must have failed to mention that only a handful of copies actually sold on Friday, so the demand was indeed off the mark. Feel real bad for the dude that paid $8 hundo on ebay.


----------



## PlayingWithHammers (Nov 7, 2013)

Still copies left now. I wonder what happened last week as going from sold out in a few minutes to having copies left after 5 days on sale is odd.

I had to email them to confirm they did receive my order, i had some errors at the time and was worried.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

PlayingWithHammers said:


> Still copies left now. I wonder what happened last week as going from sold out in a few minutes to having copies left after 5 days on sale is odd.
> 
> I had to email them to confirm they did receive my order, i had some errors at the time and was worried.


I can't imagine flocks of people were willing to spend £150 (or much more if non-British) on a regurgitated book to be honest.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I was fired up as I missed them first time around, but yeah, the price washed away my enthusiasm....


----------



## PlayingWithHammers (Nov 7, 2013)

My fault for not investigating more but I'm hugely disappointed.

I knew some of the original visions books were re-used but was surprised to find so much of the text remains unchanged. Some of it even is out of sync with the HH novels released since the original. ie Calth isn't really the best description of what went on in Know No Fear.


----------

